# [H] Hot Cheese People: Neugründung einer Schweizer Raidgilde



## Belgàrath (20. Juni 2012)

Grüezi mitenand! 

In letzter Zeit habe ich mich schlau gemacht über die Schweizer Raid-Szene in WOW. Das Resultat war ernüchternd. Vernachlässigte Gilden, Teenie-Gilden, Just-for-fun-Gilden oder dann langjährige Gilden auf der Alli-Seite, die es nicht mehr nötig haben Mitglieder aufzunehmen. Auf der Horden-Seite, die einzig wahre Seite ^^, gibt es eigentlich nichts Besonderes. Alle haben auch Namen, in der man die Nationalität explizit hervorheben muss, wie Eidgenossen, Swiss-irgend-etwas, Schweizer-was-auch-immer etc.

 Da es nicht mehr lange dauern wird, bis MoP erscheinen wird und sich eh alle WOW-Spieler sich langweilen, ist das doch die beste Zeit ein neues Projekt zu starten. Aus diesen Grund versuche ich mal hier einige Leute zusammen zu trommeln mit der Neu-Gründung der Gilde ‚Hot Cheese People'.


Zum Namen und Ausrichtung der Gilde

Eines der Marken-Zeichen der CH ist sicher der Käse. Fondue und Raclette ist bei vielen ein Begriff. Hot Cheese People soll aber nicht nur typisch schweizerisch sein, sondern auch Leute ansprechen, die gerne mit Schweizer zusammen sind und zusammen raiden möchten. Egal ob Deutsche oder Österreicher oder was auch immer, hauptsache coole (und raid-heisse ^^) Leute, die auch im TS den Dialekt benutzen und hören wollen. Daher auch ein neutraler Name.

Die Ausrichtung soll klar auf das Raiden gerichtet sein. In MoP sollen an mind. 3 Abenden pro Woche geraidet werden, um das Ranking voranzutreiben. Solche ich-verpflichte-mich-zu-gar-nix-Gilden oder ich-schau-mal-zu-und-wart-mal-ab-Member gibt es mittlerweile genügend. Ziel wird klar das Farmen der Gilden-Punkte und das Hinaufklettern des Server-Ranking sein. Normalmode ist nur der lästige Übergang, damit man die Bosse endlich auf Hero legen kann. Nichts gegen Jugendliche, ich war auch mal jung, aber leider hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, dass eine Gilde am stabilsten ist, wenn eine gewisse Altersstruktur vorhanden ist. Deshalb werden generell nur Member ab 20 Jahre aufgenommen (je nach geistiger Reife kann man sicher Ausnahmen machen).

Das Ziel soll auch in der Qualität und nicht in der Masse der Leute liegen. Inaktive Member werden gekickt und generell nur Leute aufgenommen werden, die aktiv und regelmässig an den Raids teilnehmen möchten. Die Member werden je nach Slot-Belegung aufgenommen.


Was bringe ich mit:

- Mehrjährige Erfahrung in der Gildenleitung als Meister und als Offi
- Mehrjährige Erfahrung im Raidgeschäft als Raid-Leader und Raid-Organisator (leider waren die Heros in letzer Zeit mangelware )
- TS-3-Server: 25er Slot, der rasch erweiterbar ist (CH-Server ^^)
- Domain und Webserver für eine zukünftige Gilden-Website
- Gameplay, hab mit ziemlich allen Chars geraidet ausser Schurken, Mage und Krieger. Mein Main ist nun ein DK, den ich zocke seit es DK überhaupt gibt (sogar mal Unholy-Tank gezockt ^^).
- Im Real-Life habe ich eine gewisse Kader- und Vorbildfunktion, die ich in die Gildenführung mit hineinfliessen kann.


To-Do-Liste:

Es wird jetzt einiges zu tun geben für engagierte Leute, die an diesem Projekt mithelfen wollen.
 - Auswahl des Server
- Gilden-Konzept erarbeiten und festhalten
- Regeln oder Gilden-Charta ausarbeiten mit den Rechten und Pflichten (Muster aus meiner ehemaligen Tätigkeit bestehen bereits)
- Ränge und Aufgaben definieren (Gildenmeister, Offis, Raidleader, Raid-Organisator, Bank etc)
- Terminplanung für den Start von MoP (Leveln, Heros und Raids planen, Berufe pimpen und farmen)
- Website aufbauen, sobald es sinnvoll erscheint.


Was suche ich:
- Engagierte und motivierte Leute, Schweizer und selbstverständlich sind auch weitere Nationalitäten gerne willkommen, sofern sie mit unserem Dialekt zurechtkommen.
- Zuverlässige Raidhalb- oder Raidvollprofis, die sich der Gilde gegenüber verpflichtet fühlen.
- Newbies, die den Willen haben, Raidprofis zu werden und hart daran arbeiten.
- Zukünftige Offis, wie Raidleader, Organisatoren, Akquisiteure etc

 Auf den restlichen Schmuss wie VZ, Sockelung, Zuverlässigkeit und Einhaltung der Raidzeiten bla bla bla verzichte ich hier mal, da sowas eh selbstverständlich für Raidmembers ist.

 Für Interessenten an diesem Projekt stehe ich für weitere Fragen gerne zur Verfügung. Man kann Antworten auf diesem Post hier geben oder im Forum eine Nachricht zukommen lassen. Wer mit mir ein TS-Gespräch führen möchte kann auf dem Server Todeswache-EU den Char Polgàra ansprechen oder eine Nachricht hinterlassen. Meist bin ich am Wochenende oder nur kurz während der Woche abends erreichbar (Raids mache ich keine mehr, da der Stamm nicht in der Lage war DS HM zu machen; ich farme nur noch Erfolge 8-//). 

Nun bin ich gespannt, wie sich das hier entwickelt und freue mich auf die Antworten.

Liebe Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------

